# White pigeons for adoption, plus.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's a rehabber in Roanoke, VA that has 5 white, unbanded pigeons and one black and white pigeon that she hand raised. She would like to find homes for them. She just can't keep taking in pigeons when there's no room. She's actually a oppossum rehabber and rescued a pigeon a few years ago and now she take them too. 
I know that she will ship if a box and funds are provided. The 5 white birds have come in to her over the past year. I'm sure they are healthy as horses.........they just need a home. 
If anyone is interested or can help, let me know.......I'll send you her info. I don't think that I can get any pictures of them...........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Don't Worry Dezi...*

I just sent you a name via private message and....no it's not Dezi!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*To quote Alfred E. Neuman...*


----------

